# 3d shoot



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone going out to the 3D shoot at cabelas in Rogers on Saturday?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I will be, but you alrady knew that. I'm the taxi driver for this one. When are you getting your lisence again? Think of all the hunting trips you get to drive for this winter


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, I knew about you...September 5


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What's September 5th? Season doesn't start 'til the 15th there buck-o.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

that's when i get my license...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, yes that's true. Sorry I forgot when it was that you get that.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I checked those new broadheads out...they're ok at 10 yds...but anything past that, and they're all over...and i need to re-fletch a couple of arrows...the fletching is torn to crap...and i'm missing a vane on one arrow...broadhead sheared it right off...


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Shot a 240 at Cabelas today...is that good?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I lost an arrow and broke two other ones. Is that good? :lol:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

so nobody went?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

most of these guys are from north dakota big al


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah...i know... but there are a couple in minnesota... and i was just curious...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well Alec, if it makes you feel any better I went.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah.. i thought that was you in the driver seat of the car that took me there...


----------

